# AUCTION: 2 Adults + 4 Children (3-15 years) to Edinburgh Butterfly World



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

In aid of the S.O.S (Save Our Sungazers) Campaign, Edinburgh Butterfly & Insect World have very kindly donated a *Family Pass* valued at £39.50. 


Who will start me off with £10.00?


*I will also post in captivebred and via FB - I will try and keep each updated with the highest bid, particularly towards the end of the auction.

The auction will end on the *10th December 2016* and posted out via recorded delivery in time for Christmas.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

£10.00 bid already.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

*AUCTION ENDED* - thank you to everyone who entered.


----------

